# اخر اخبار البابا شنوده الثالث !!!!



## Dona Nabil (1 يناير 2010)

*أكد البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، تماثله للشفاء من الوعكة الصحية الأخيرة، مشيرا إلي أن المرض شيء طارئ للإنسان، ولا يصح أن يأخذ حجما أكبر من حجمه، لكن بعض الناس يبالغون في وصف الأمور، أو أنهم لا يأخذون المعلومات من مصادرها الرئيسية، فيسببون قلقا غير مبني علي حقيقة، حسب وصفه.

وقال البابا، في حوار مع الكاتبة الصحفية نعمه الباز، عرضته قناة «o.tv» مساء أمس الجمعة، إنه ينبغي ضرورة الابتعاد عن القلق خاصة مع إيمان الإنسان بمعونة الله وحفظه ورعايته، لافتا إلي أنه لهذا السبب لم يشعر بأي قلق طوال حياته خصوصا في فترة مرضه.

وشدد علي أن العمل لا يرهقه إطلاقا، مشيراً إلي أن أي عمل مهما كان شاقا، وأداه الإنسان بنفسية راضية فإنه لا يرهق منه، وقال: «أنا لا ترهقني إلا خطاياي» موضحا أنه في عمله كبطريرك يتعامل ببساطة مع الناس، ليشعر أنه «بداخلهم وهم بداخله».

وحول الشروط التي ينبغي توافرها في القس ليصبح مطرانا في منطقة معينة، ذكر البابا أنه وضع مبدأ يسير عليه خلال 36 عاما منذ جلوسة على كرسي البطريركية، وهو من حق الشعب اختيار راعيه، مؤكداً أنه لا ينفرد بالأمر.. وقال: «هذا يريحني ضميريا»، فإذا خرج شخص لديه أخطاء، فأقول يارب الناس هم الذين طلبوه ولم أعينه، واستدرك أنه لا يترك الأمر للشعب فقط، وأن البطريرك «له أن يرفض وليس له أن يفرض».

وعن أكثر المواقف إرهاقا له خلال عمله طوال الـ 36 عاما الماضية، قال البابا شنودة: «من ضمن المبادئ التي أعيش بها وعلمتها للآخرين أنه إذا أحاطت بك المشكلات فلا تجعلها تدخل إلي نفسك، حتي لا تشغل الأعصاب والفكر»، لذلك فهو لا يشعر بإرهاق في المشكلات، والذي يستطيع حله يقوم به، ومالا يستطيعه يتركه إلي «الرب» ويعطيه مدي زمنيا يحل فيه.

واستنكر البابا إقحام إسرائيل في مشاكل الأقباط بمصر، وذكر أنها يمكن أن تفكر في «مضايقتنا» لكن لا يمكن أن نحملها مسؤولية عدم نجاح أي قبطي في الانتخابات، متسائلا: «هل يعني هذا أن إسرائيل طلبت عدم نجاح الأقباط؟»، وطالب برصد ما وصفه بـ «المحاربات» التي تأتي من الخارج، مع ضرورة أن تكون لدينا القوة التي تقاوم ذلك.

وأكد أنه لم يحدث أبداً أن طالب الأقباط، بحماية من الخارج، وقال في هذا الصدد: «نحن في عصر وسائل الاتصالات به متقدمة للغاية، وإذا وقعت حادثة في قرية صغيرة من قري الصعيد، تجدها معروفة في أمريكا وكندا و أوروبا خلال بضع دقائق، وربما قبل أن نعرفها في القاهرة»، لافتا إلي أن هناك أفراداً ينزعجون عندما يسمعون عن اعتداءات وقعت أو أي أشياء أخري، ومطالبا بفتح قنوات اتصال مع الخارج، والحوار معهم عن «أوضاعنا وأوضاعهم»، مستنكرا سياسة الاخفاء عبر طريق «كله تمام يا أفندم» حسب وصفه.

وعن حالة الاحتقان في الشارع المصري، شدد البابا علي عدم رضاه لعدوان المسلمين مع بعضهم البعض، مشيراً إلي أن الحالة الاقتصادية لها دور في هذا الأمر، لكن السبب الأساسي هو «عدم محبة الآخر، واحترام رأي الآخر». وقال في هذا الشأن: هناك أناس ينظرون إلي كل من يخالفهم سواء من الناحية السياسية أو الدينية كأنه عدو لهم.

وتابع: عندما ظهرت حركة التكفير والهجرة، هاجموا كل من خالف أفكارهم ومبادئهم، ووجهوا اتهامات إلي مسلمين بأنهم ليسوا مسلمين، وقد حرّم بعضهم دخول المدارس الحكومية بحجة أنها مدارس كافرة.

واستشف البابا من هذه المواقف أن معاداة الرأي الآخر موجودة في الشارع المصري، ولا يمكن إنكارها، لافتا إلي وجود اختلافات في طريقة تعامل إنسان مع غيره يختلف معه في الرأي، «فهناك من يبتعد عنه.. وهناك من يحاوره.. وهناك من يقاتله».

وأكد البابا أن نظرته لـ «أقباط ومسلمي المستقبل» هي نظرة متفائلة، موضحا أن النظرة التشاؤم تؤدي إلي تعقيد الأمور، وشدد علي أن كل شيء يمكن تصحيحه، وأن الأمر يحتاج إلي توعية تكون علي أساس سليم، لأن الانقسامات موجودة في كل مكان، ولفت إلي وجود أجواء مضطربة تحتاج إلي «نوع من التوعية»، وقال: أثناء وجودي مع الوزراء خلال حديثهم عن أزمة القمح ورغيف الخبز قلت لهم «المفروض أن تشرحوا للناس الأمر بأسلوب سهل ومبسط، حتي يفهموا موضحا أنه في حالة عدم الشرح «ممكن أن يحدث اختناق».


وتابع: في إحدي المرات دعيت إلي حضور المؤتمر الإسلامي، وكانوا يتحدثون عن مستقبل الأمة العربية، فقلت لههم لماذا لا نضع صحافة في الدول الغربية بلغتهم ونفرض قضايانا بداخلهم بدلا من الصوت العالي.



وعن موقع الكنيسة المصرية عالميا، قال البابا إنه مع انتشار الهجرة إلي الخارج، كان ضروريا إنشاء كنائس للمصريين المهاجرين حتي لا يطغي عليهم الجو الغربي، الذي يختلف عن لغتنا وقيمنا.. ويضيعوا، حسب وصفه، لافتا إلي وجود كنائس وأديرة ومدارس ومستشفيات ومدارس كثيرة جداً في أمريكا وإنجلترا وأفريقيا واستراليا​*


----------



## طحبوش (1 يناير 2010)

ربنا يقوي البابا و يدي طول العمر و الصحة


----------



## كوكو وديع (1 يناير 2010)

ربنا يخليك لينا يا بابا شنودة كلنا بنحبك اوووووووووووووى


----------



## كوكو وديع (1 يناير 2010)

بنحبك يا بابا ربنا يطولنا فى عمرك ياحبيب الملايين


----------



## عادل نسيم (1 يناير 2010)

*نشكرك يادونا علي أهتمامك ونقل هذا الموضوع الينا مع دعائنا لقداسة البابا بالعمر المديد بركاته علي الشعب بأكمله آمين*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 يناير 2010)

*



			أنه إذا أحاطت بك المشكلات فلا تجعلها تدخل إلي نفسك، حتي لا تشغل الأعصاب والفكر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله عليك يابويا ربنا يطولنا فى عمرك 

مرسية يدونتى على الموضوع ​*


----------



## النهيسى (1 يناير 2010)

*السيد المسيح يحفظ قداسه البابا شنوده ويعطيه القوه والمعونه السمائيه لاجلنا نحن رعيته ...ويكون الرب وامه الحنون مع حضرتك والأسره شمعه تضيئ لخدمه كلمه الرب ..*
* شكــرا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يناير 2010)

*شكرا دونا على الموضوع الرائع 

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## BITAR (2 يناير 2010)

*ليحفظ لنا الله حياة قداسة البابا ازمنة عديدة*​


----------



## بوسي انور (19 يناير 2010)

نرجو من ابينا القديس البابا شنودة الثالث انيعطى اوامرة لجميع كنايس مصر باقامة قداس الاربعين على ارواح الشهداء بتوع نجع حمادى وذلك يوم 14   2   2010 وهو موافق يوم احد ولقداستكم السلام والنعمة
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  انور حنا ديروط اسيوط


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يناير 2010)

ربنا يحافظلنا على حياة قداسته
ميرسى للخبر​


----------

